# DIY NFT Build



## potpimp (Oct 29, 2007)

Please visit this thread to view the former post (and then some). Thanks.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/32551-diy-nft-system.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 29, 2007)

Tag it with a poll. Get in the contest.VV


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 29, 2007)

That thing is money! Rep +. I have been inspired!


----------



## silk (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool! I've had lettuce from NFT systems before...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 30, 2007)

How do I tag it with a poll guys?


----------

